# Hi from a newbie!



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey 

My name's Daphne, and I'm a university student living just outside London. My parents used to breed cats when I was younger, but had to stop when I developed an allergy. I've always wanted to get into breeding, but nothing as high-maintenance as cats! I recently moved in with my girlfriend, who has been an avid mouse keeper since she was a child. I've always taken an interest in her little furry friends, but it only occurred to me recently that this might be my way to begin as a breeder. I've already been researching for a few months, but I want to really crack down and "cram" now, because this summer is the perfect time for us to set up a mousery.

So, I hope to learn all there is to learn from some experienced mice keepers!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome!  I've found this forum to be extremely useful, and the experienced breeders are helpful and generous with advice/comments.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to a great community of very knowledgable people


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Do you have any idea as to what variety you're going to start with?


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome! 
I haven't decided on what I'm going to start with yet, still thinking about that  I'll probably start with selfs, I quite like blues and chocolates. I don't really have many preferences though, I love them all. So choosing will be hard!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

lol i had the same problem so now i have ended up with

Tri's
Splashed
Selfs

I went from 3 mice only a month ago to now nearly 50


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot haha! I'm hoping I'll be able to keep myself down to a low number to start off with. We have a big spare room used for pets at the moment, we've only got my girl's pet mice in there at the moment so it's going to be so tempting to fill it up straight away! Especially since we know it will be empty for a while, kids aren't on the horizon for another few years. It's going to take a lot of self-restraint to build up our numbers slowly


----------

